# Photography workshop advice



## Annrive (May 23, 2013)

Hi everyone recently as of yesterday I've been asked to teach a 2hour workshop on photography 
For a teacher who had to bail 

the audience = adults and they were all asked to bring a camera I'm guessing digital


I was just wondering what topics would be good to cover in this time period for beginners 

ive never had this little time  to prepare anything would be helpful from what I hear their a really enthusiastic group


----------



## The_Traveler (May 23, 2013)

If they are going to an workshop with unknown content, they probably don't know anything

Teach them 


limitations of different kinds of cameras
sensor size
the exposure triangle
effect of f stop on depth of field
start on composition


----------



## tirediron (May 23, 2013)

In addition:  Exposure modes (P, M, A/Av, S/Tv), Metering modes, basics of lenses (diff. between zoom & prime, variable & fixed aperture, why some lenses cost 5x more than others)...


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 23, 2013)

Is this an adult ed. course that meets on a regular basis? at the same college where you were taking food service photos? I wondered because you said they're supposedly an enthusiastic group so I'd guess maybe they've been in class together already. 

You could look up the course listing/description to get an idea what this workshop/course is about. If the class is ongoing you might want to ask the students what's already been covered or what they did last week so you get some idea what they already know (unless the instructor left lesson plans but for an adult ed. class I don't know that those would be available). 

My career has been in education but it's been some time since I've done classroom teaching or covered someone else's class; but I'd have some things in mind to discuss, or to have them do as a project if they'll be bringing cameras ready to use. Is there someplace you could walk around taking pictures? Or maybe think about what you could set up as a still life for them to photograph. I'd have a purpose in mind. You've gotten some good suggestions on here about what to cover if it's a one time workshop.

When you're being asked to do something at the college I think it would be appropriate to ask questions and find out some guidelines as to what to do and what their expectations are for the job they're asking you to do.


----------



## Steve5D (May 23, 2013)

Annrive said:


> Hi everyone recently as of yesterday I've been asked to teach a 2hour workshop on photography
> For a teacher who had to bail
> 
> the audience = adults and they were all asked to bring a camera I'm guessing digital
> ...



Is there any chance you can get the lesson plan from the teacher who had to bail, or do you have to develop your own?

Has there been any instruction yet, or will you be taking this class from the first lesson?


----------



## Big Mike (May 23, 2013)

Hard to know...
Are they all going to have DSLR cameras, or at the very least, cameras that have a manual mode (control over the aperture, shutter speed and ISO)? 
Or are (most) of them going to show up with point & shoot cameras that only have variations of auto modes?

If it's the former, then I'd suggest a quick explanation of aperture, shutter speed and ISO...what they do and how they affect photos.
If it's the later, I'd keep it more simple and maybe explain the concept/results of those things....so DOF, blur and noise.  Maybe talk a bit about composition and ways they can use their creativity to have fun taking photos.

I teach a DSLR course, and it's 12 hours long (could use more time too).  So 2 hours would be really tough.
I sometimes teach a more basic course (doesn't require a DSLR) and the hardest part of that course (for me) is trying to keep it short and simple.  Not enough time to really dig in and explain things fully.


----------



## Annrive (May 23, 2013)

vintagesnaps said:


> Is this an adult ed. course that meets on a regular basis? at the same college where you were taking food service photos? I wondered because you said they're supposedly an enthusiastic group so I'd guess maybe they've been in class together already.
> 
> You could look up the course listing/description to get an idea what this workshop/course is about. If the class is ongoing you might want to ask the students what's already been covered or what they did last week so you get some idea what they already know (unless the instructor left lesson plans but for an adult ed. class I don't know that those would be available).
> 
> ...



yes these aren't college students and its not for a college its seperate
 its just a workshop for a reservation that's trying to get up to speed in terms of technology since its on a res. there is a lot of room to walk around and get shots

good advice though i was going to have them walk around but if i make a specific task i think it will make it easier on everyone


----------



## Annrive (May 23, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> Annrive said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone recently as of yesterday I've been asked to teach a 2hour workshop on photography
> ...



no apparently they had a family member pass away so I think calling them is just not an option, so I have to develop my own by oh tomorrow 10am and this will be the first lesson for everyone


----------



## Annrive (May 23, 2013)

those are some good suggestions  thanks so much
the group was told to bring cameras and that camera phones were acceptable 

This was the description given to me:

_A workshop on Photo and Video Shooting Techniques. Please bring own cameras (video and/or still). If you have cables to connect to the computer, or any other way to get the video/pictures to computer, please bring those. Camera phones are acceptable. Class size limited to 12 people, lunch included.
_
I was told just to focus on Photography and not video shooting because that is not my expertise.


----------



## Steve5D (May 23, 2013)

Annrive said:


> no apparently they had a family member pass away so I think calling them is just not an option, so I have to develop my own by oh tomorrow 10am and this will be the first lesson for everyone



Is this a class that people are paying for?


----------



## Annrive (May 23, 2013)

no its free for them but paid for by an initiative


----------



## Steve5D (May 23, 2013)

When you teach, it's important to teach to the lowest common denominator. if someone has absolutely no understanding of photography, and everyone else is advanced, you _have _to teach to the person who doesn't know anything. It's better to bore the many than it is to alienate the few.

You're going to have to assess the proficiency level of the class very quickly. Given that they're inviting those with only cell phone cameras, I might dispense with the idea of spending too much time on exposure (which is pretty much auto for a cell phone), and concentrate more on things like composition and light. Thos are things which are universal. If you start talking f-stops, the people there with cell phones will start sending texts, because you'll have lost them.

Basically, talk in wide generalizations so as to include everyone. Now, everyone there might have an actual camera, and you'll need to deal with that. Do they have DSLR's? Point n' shoots? You're going to have to wing it, and you're going to have to be ready to teach to whatever the situation in the room is, and you'll need to be able to determine that in about 15 seconds.

More than anything, I would say this: _You're_ the subject matter expert. Even if you've got Ansel Adams in your class, _you're_ the guy. _You're_ the one who, in the eyes of the class, has all the answers. To that, if someone asks you a question that you don't know the answer to, the absolute _last _thing you want to do is make something up that you hope will placate them. You will regret few things in your life more than that, because people like to ask questions they think they know the answer to. If you stumble, they'll pounce, and they'll do it in front of the entire class, and that's a no-win situation for you. Simply respond "I don't know, but I'll find out".

Good luck. Come back and let us know how it went...


----------



## skieur (May 23, 2013)

First step is to survey your class.  What cameras do they have...point and shoot, cell phones, DSLRs?  What type of shooting are they interested in....family shots, birthdays, sports, scenery, etc.?  How many have used flash?
What problems have they run into while taking pictures?

The answers to some of these questions will determine how basic and simple you will need to be with your content or how far you can go with a little more apparent complexity.  You will also need to blend some "theory" with some practical assignments and some evaluation.

I have taught both photography and television production and it is quite a challenge.


----------



## orljustin (May 23, 2013)

"I was told just to focus on Photography and not video shooting because that is not my expertise."  ... I'd avoid 'food photography' as well.


----------



## tirediron (May 23, 2013)

Annrive said:


> orljustin said:
> 
> 
> > "I was told just to focus on Photography and not video shooting because that is not my expertise." ... I'd avoid 'food photography' as well.
> ...


Steady on...  I missed the fact that you were the member who had thread about the food photography; to be completely honest, based on that thread and the results you posted, I'm not entirely sure that your skill level is where it should be to function as an instructor.  Teaching is NOT as simple as it might seem, and you absolutely must have a lesson plan as well as be able to answer all sorts of questions - even students in the most entry-level classes will ask off-the-wall questions and if you stumble over the answers, your students are going to lose faith in you VERY quickly.


----------



## Annrive (May 23, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Annrive said:
> 
> 
> > orljustin said:
> ...



Trust me I know that. Teaching and doing photography are two different things. I know what I am capable of when it comes to teaching and no one here knows of my skills or qualifications in that aspect, so to judge me based on 1 post where I asked for a critique and not to get bashed is completely unfair and unjustifiable. I have taught far more intimidating topics than photography, I was just asking for suggestions from other professionals on what specific topics they would cover for such a short period of time.

Yes, I get it my food photos were not that good I UNDERSTAND. I am a broke college student with basically no professional gear and probably haven't taken photos before that in oh two years. The project was given to me in order to gain experience. Again I asked for a critique not a bashing. I no longer wish to discuss my old post. It's old news and I'm already done with it.


----------



## Steve5D (May 23, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Annrive said:
> 
> 
> > orljustin said:
> ...



It doesn't take an amazing photographer to successfully teach photography, nor does being a good photographer translate into being able to teach photography. Given enough time, I can develop a comprehensive lesson plan on almost anything, and be prepared to teach it, whether I'm actually skilled in the trade or not.

Teaching is a skill, like anything else. If someone can't teach, then I don't care how good a photographer that person is. They're going to do a piss poor job of teaching photography.

When you're teaching photography, the ability to reach students and impart "book knowledge" on them is far more important than being able to take pictures of food...


----------



## tirediron (May 23, 2013)

Well...  good luck then.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 23, 2013)

Since you'll be teaching adult ed. they should be reasonably understanding of the fact that you're filling in last minute. If it's a class for beginners and you're covering the first session you could probably keep it at a introductory level, discussing basics of how a camera works and as mentioned go over ISO, shutter speed, and aperture, etc. 

With the description stating they should bring a way to be able to show their photos on a computer monitor, I wonder if you're able to get out and about taking some pictures with the group that maybe you could come back and look thru and discuss their photos with them. Maybe you could work with them hands-on while they're taking pictures and help them with setting and handling/how to hold their cameras, or even get them started on thinking about what they see in their viewfinder before they push the shutter button. 

I usually like to have more planned than I think I'll get thru in the allotted time, and it came to mind another possbility could be to get some books at the library on famous photographers, etc.; that could generate some discussion of what they like about the photos, different styles, etc. 

I think when you're covering a class with no lesson plan to follow the need might be to help them learn something worthwhile related to photography that you can do in a couple of hours while keeping it fun.


----------



## orljustin (May 24, 2013)

"Teaching and doing photography are two different things."  ... Lol, ok.  If those who can't do, teach, you'll do great.


----------



## Annrive (May 24, 2013)

Orljustin get a life


for steve5d it went great I covered the basics so iso, shutter speed, aperture and composition they all seemed to enjoy the workshop and def felt they learned a lot thanks for the advice it helped very much

....................
Threads done


----------



## Steve5D (May 24, 2013)

orljustin said:


> "Teaching and doing photography are two different things."  ... Lol, ok.  If those who can't do, teach, you'll do great.



Only a fool would believe that a proficiency in one skill dictates the proficiency of another skill.

Teaching is an entirely different animal, and it's pretty clear you've never done it...


----------



## Steve5D (May 24, 2013)

Annrive said:


> for steve5d it went great I covered the basics so iso, shutter speed, aperture and composition they all seemed to enjoy the workshop and def felt they learned a lot thanks for the advice it helped very much



Good for you!

If learning took place, you did your job!


----------



## tirediron (May 24, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> ...Only a fool would believe that a proficiency in one skill dictates the proficiency of another skill...


Fair comment, however often times (most times?) proficiency in the subject being taught is required to successfully instruct the subject.  If for instance, you don't know how to weld, you could certainly stand at the front of a class and read the lessons from a book, but when it came time to demonstrate a practical skill such as striking the arc, you're likely to fall flat on your face...


----------



## Steve5D (May 24, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > ...Only a fool would believe that a proficiency in one skill dictates the proficiency of another skill...
> ...



True. That's called "practical application".

I didn't get the impression that was playing a role in this case. If it did, though, I'd be willing to bet that the OP would've done an acceptable job. Teaching a lesson on short notice can be tough enough. If you're not a teacher, it's even more difficult...


----------



## tirediron (May 24, 2013)

S'trewth!


----------



## skieur (May 24, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Steve5D said:
> ...



Yes, I remember coming in one morning to discover that I was scheduled by my boss to give a 2 hour workshop to teachers on how to teach Italian. No, I don't even speak Italian.  After the workshop my boss asked me whether he gave me sufficient time. :shock:


----------



## orljustin (May 24, 2013)

Moderated


----------

